# Dual controller



## jglizardi (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and to power generators. I'm living in Puerto Rico and many people like me live in the darkness because hurricane Maria wants to FUs. I bought a diesel generator and it is located on the roof. The electrician says that I can't turn it on from the transfer switch because it's lack of this functionality. So I need to climb into the roof every morning and every evening (I'm really tired of this) to turn it on and off. Can I bought another controller as the same on the photo and install it near the TS and wired the same way? My logic says that I can do that, but I need a more direction for the ones who knows better than me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

So you have to literately climb on your roof to turn that generator on or off????

That has got to be the craziest thing I have ever seen. 

What kind of connection goes between the display and the control box. 

If it was mine, I would extend that to somewhere closer to the ground even if 

I had to reach up to get to it.


----------



## jglizardi (Oct 19, 2017)

thehandyman1957 said:


> So you have to literately climb on your roof to turn that generator on or off????


Yes. Even that I have it on auto we didn't have electricity from the grid and the TS didn't change to turn it off. That's why the daily climbing.

I know this is crazy. That's why I want to know if I can buy another controller (same as the one with the power box of the generator) that I attached earlier and wired at the same slots (I don't know if this is the name) to extend it in the garage beneath the TS and send the auto/manual sign.

That can be possible without harm the generator?


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

Usually the controller is set near generator for controlling. But the control screen which shows details of generator running data could be set far away from generator. If you mean you want to move the entire controller, it might be complicated, I think.


----------



## jglizardi (Oct 19, 2017)

This is the generator that I have. It's show the controller, the control box and other stuffs. My intention it's not to move the controller for warranty purpose. 

http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/#/topics/18986 This is the same model as my generator have.

What I want to do is to buy a new one with more electrical cables and set it on the garage and connect it on the control box without disconnecting the one in the generator. Have 2 controllers at the same time. One on my garage an one on the roof, so I can turn it on/off from the garage.


----------



## jglizardi (Oct 19, 2017)

jglizardi said:


> http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/#/topics/18986


Sorry, wrong link... This is the one http://www.smartgen.cn/data/products/20160816/productzx3kvfcw5m.jpg


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not sure tying two together will work. You would run into back feed issues to the displays. But to be able to simply move the display might would work depending on what type of wiring it has between it and the main control box.

Can you see the wires coming out of the display?


----------



## truckinusa (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't really know this particular piece of equipment, but this is some high dollar stuff you got. Not sure if you are just loaded or they sold you the most expensive generator you could buy. That is not necessarily a bad thing. 

Anyways, all this stuff is PLC controlled and there ought to be some way to make a fieldbus connnection(rs485) or connect a pc to ethernet/wifi and control it from your computer in the house. No reason you shouldn't be able to control this inside somehow. In fact you should be able to control it anywhere in the world with a PC/Smartphone as long as there is internet at this location. Worst case scenario you buy another overpriced controller and fieldbus it into the house.

Edit: 

With a little research I figured out you are running a Perkins Diesel generator with a Deep Sea controller. The Deep Sea controller has multiple inputs, scada control, usb port, configurable by PC, etc. Their website is www.deepseausa.com in the usa. There is software you can either purchase or possibly download for free to configure this controller. The brands on your unit are not the actual brand. That is the dealer you purchased from.


----------

